# Magia por categorías > Numismagia >  Raven

## bender the offender

¿Alguien me puede decir como puedo hacer para que el Raven no me cercene el dedo que sostiene la tanza? Ya tengo seis dedos en la mano derecha!!!!
Por cierto, ¿Quien lo usa sin ser en las mangas?. En un video vi que lo hacian a traves de la camisa pero a mi se me atasca.Acepto sugerencias

----------


## jesus_cheng

en realidad no se,  :Wink:   yo tambien tengo el raven, y tambien necesito que me ayuden, es que cuando suelto el raven para que entre, se me atora en la manga o en la camisa...  y de verdad tienes seis dedos??

----------


## kike

margarita 6 dedos al habla...
no lo tenses tanto... encuentra el punto exacto para q no t cuelgue por fuera de la manga y q no t rebiente el dedo, al principio cuesta... y si no lo consigues, ya t saldra un cayo en el dedo, jejejeje... todo es praktika. lo mejor es que os pilleis el video del Raven, nose si tiendamagia lo tiene, pero si no es asi, hablad con mariano que es muy probable que os lo pueda conseguir... y lo dl raven en la camisa es mas xungo (para mi por lo menos) pero todo se soluciona cn praktika delante del espejo...

espero que os haya servido d algo...
un saludo

----------


## bender the offender

Tengo seis dedos porque el Raven me ha dividido en dos el corazon (el dedo corazon)
Tengo el video que esta a la venta y ni por esas.Lo de la camisa me supera...

----------


## Ella

Bueno, yo estuve jugueteando con el raven muy poquito...para la ropa de chica es dificil usarlo, si se lo hice a alguieni fue con la bata de medico puesta, jejejeje...pero bueno, tb intente lo de sin mangas, y ma so menos como re retiraba un poco la mano del cuerpo y luego acompañaba el movimiento, si quedaba fuera, no teriraba la mano  y hacia como que me reia cogiendolo...jejeje supongo que si se tiene una chaqueta arriba puede ayudar en estos casos porque al mostrar las manos la chequta cubre esa parte del cuerpo.
con la bata, mas de una vez se me quedaba el hilo fuera y pero yo con toda la cara mostraba las manos extendidas en horizontal hacia el lateral de mi cuerpo, y al mostrarlas por ambos lados se cubria y nadie lo veia....y asi se viera tampoco lo veian   :Lol:

----------


## Platiquini

Un saludo a todos.
Yo también tengo el Raven y me parece una idea excelente. He estado jugueteando con él, pero todavía no me he atrevido a presentarlo al público. Más que nada porque creo que es más fácil con chaqueta y ahora estamos en verano y con sequía...   :Lol:  Pero cuando haga más fresquito lo volveré a practicar y haré eso de ensñar las manos vacías por delante y por detrás, que viene explicado en el dvd y que es la bomba.  8-)

----------


## BITTOR

Bender the offender porque no pruebas a cargartelo en el dedo indice en vez de en el corazon?De esa forma puedes arquear un pokito el dedo y no se te notara nada,ademas para enseñar las manos vacias es mejor cargarselo en ese dedo.Respecto a lo de hacerlo con camisa sin mangas conviene que esta sea un pokito holgada asi que yo no lo hago porque lo tengo todo muy justo al cuerpo.De todas formas dicen que el raven reel es demasiado ruidoso pero yo creo que es mucho mas comodo,no tienes que estar colocandotelo,que si esta muy tenso que si poco....un rollo.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Hola Bittor:

Todos los que tenemos el Raven Reel, hemos acabado por quitar el reel y quedarnos con el Raven (al menos los magos que yo conozco), aunque es cierto que mantiene la tensión (poca, yo me lo sentía bastante flojo), tienes que cuidar más cosas que con el raven normal, no es tan rápido, tienes que acompañar un poquito el retroceso con la mano, el sonido etc... si estás acostumbrado a los tirajes, el raven reel te va a parecer un caracol o una tortuga, además de que al ser un cordón bastante fino el raven no queda tan fijado a la palma como debería, ya que tiene cierto peso. 

Un saludo

----------


## BITTOR

Mira en eso tienes razon Marco Antonio,no lo habia pensado,tener menos fuerza tiene sus desventajas como la velocidad del retroceso y al tenerlo cargado igual hay que andar mas habil para mostrar las manos vacias,de todas formas a mi cuando me lo compre me pasaba igual que al chico ese y ahora ya lo domino y me siento muy comodo con el.

----------


## Marco Antonio

Me alegro, a mi también me gusta mucho, es un gran artilugio y tiene muchas más aplicaciones de las que parece a simple vista.

Un abrazo.

----------


## Samuel magic

a mi al principio me pasaba lo mismo, pero con el tiempo fuí pillando el como manipular el raven, al principio siempre fallaba,  pero despues salía solo, practica practica y practica.

Saludos    :Wink:

----------


## Neither

Yo hace tiempo que lo tengo, practico mucho con el pero creo que hay q tenerlo muy dominado para utilizarlo con el publico. Pienso que es un jego donde el 50% es tecnica y manipulacion del gimminck... 8-)

----------


## magicpeke

Hola, hay un video muy muy bueno que se llama 20 efectos con el raven que es de penguing magic (perdon sino se escribe asi), donde explican cuales son los movimientos que uno debe hacer para el muy buen funcionamiento del mismo. Cualquier consulta no duden en avisar.

Saludos,

Magicamente...

MagicPeke :D

----------


## Weiss

Yo tenía pensado adquirirlo, pero después de leer el foro y consultar con gente que ya lo tiene, casi que prefiero dejarlo aparcado. De todas formas, ya he contactado con Mr. Korben que me lo va a dejar a ver que tal se me dá, y en caso de gustarme, al menos lo compraré sin la sorpresa posterior.

----------


## juanvivo

lo que seria un puntazo es que algun entendido se tirara el rollo y lo tradujera  :Wink1:  . Yo con el ingles leido me defiendo bastante bien, pero lo que es hablado... Una vez traducido seria muy facil montarle unos subtitulos o montar el sonido en castellano...  :Smile1:  .

----------


## Weiss

> lo que seria un puntazo es que algun entendido se tirara el rollo y lo tradujera  . Yo con el ingles leido me defiendo bastante bien, pero lo que es hablado... Una vez traducido seria muy facil montarle unos subtitulos o montar el sonido en castellano...  .


  Pues, gran idea amigo Juanvivo. Por aquí tiene que haber verdaderos políglotas que entienden las explicaciones a las mil maravillas, mientras que tú y yo somos de los que suspendimos inglés.......

  Seguro que entendiendo las explicaciones paso por paso sería mucho más comprensible la ejecución.

----------


## juasjuas

tengo el raven desde hace unas semanas, y auque la practica la llevo bastante bien, por que estoy todo el dia con el raven encima, no me atrevo hacerlo a nadie por miedo a que me digan que si eso es un imán o algo que tienes, no se por eso os pregunto   ¿alguna vez cuando lo habeis hecho os an comentado algo parecido?

Gracias, saludosSsss

----------


## nitrojd

En el momento que la tecnica no se puede mejorar mas, que puede ser tu caso, y sigues viendo que algo falla, el problema es de transmision seguramente. Tu mientras haces el juego, tienes que estar pensando en que la moneda realmente va a desaparecer, y no sabes como. Pero desaparece. Esto el público lo nota, y si el primero que no esta convencido eres tu, los demas menos. Prueba lo que te e dicho y luego me cuentas.

----------


## juasjuas

ok lo probaré, aunque también tengo que seguir con la practica y la tecnica, pero creo que si que as dado en el clavo pondré mucho mas énfasis en ese sentido  y a ver como va. muchas graciasSs

un saludo.

----------


## Jaku Fernandez

A mi lo que me va muy bien, cuando lo uso en la manga,  es engancharme el hilo en el dedo MAYOR, no el anular, y no se me queda atascado.   :Wink:  

A través de camisa es complicado, la verdad. Hay que acompañarlo mucho, con un movimiento muy suave y fluido. Lo que me gusta hacer es un ligero movimiento ondeante con la mano, como si fuera un pase mágico mientras retiro la mano, aprovechando ese movimiento para soltar el hilo.

----------


## Luiggy

Hola a todos...acabo de borrar mas de 30 lineas de texto porque estaba siendo muy explicito con el uso del raven dentro de la camisa.....lo unico que les puedo decir es que el llevarlo dentro de la misma no es nada dificil....a lo mucho te tomara  de 3 a 5 dias de practica sino es menos.
Cuando este tema sea pasado al area secreta podre ser mas libre en explicarles la forma de colocarlo y de usarlo dentro de la camisa.

----------


## MAGICPERE14

SI TE ENSEÑAN 20 EFECTOS.
PONER EN EL EMULE --->>>  PENGUIN MAGIC RAVEN

----------


## Salduba

Hola a todos,
Yo me lo construi, a la medida exacta y me va fenomenal.
Utilizo el anular.
Por experiencia, no lo pongais cerca de vuestra cartera  :Smile1: 
un saludo

----------


## mcgrau

as mi me va perfecto el raven hago desaparecer y aparecer cosas metalicas y lo guapo es que me preguntan y donde lo tienes, lo he llegado a  hacer en tirantes solo  se lo hice a mi padre y me o pillo así que no lo porvíes con tirantes xD, mi padre ya sabia el secreto me lo compre hace tiempo y el me acompaño a comprarlo espero que no os decepcione que un secreto lo sepa mi padre que se que no se lo va a contar a nadie

----------


## LONGSHOT

Con camisa de manga corta se puede hace sin problemas solo que hay que cuidatr mucho el color de la camisa "negra" y le movimiento del cuerpo, para no tener problemas de que te cazen o que quede atascado el raven, por otro lado en una tienda de magia lo vi hacer una vez con camiseta y tejanos, el tio se puso con una moneda en la mano una rodilla en el suelo y adios monedita, arriesgado como el solo si, pero que tenia muy ensallado el movimiento tambien, ahora bien yo asi no lo aria ni loco, no lo veo elegante ademas de que me parece que en parte es jugarsela.

----------


## AmadeuS

el raven viene con un dvd explicando todos estos movimientos, y si bien no los probe todo, no se ven nada faciles

----------


## Pepe López

Shmeker:
 ¡¡¡¡¡que es esto!!!!!!  ...Yo no abria los links

----------


## ckyouhaggard

Hola a todos!!!

Es mi primer dia con el Raven Reel este nuevo.., el artilugio que tiene la cuerda que se enrolla sola...se a metido la cuerda completamente dentro..se a desanudado y se a kedado dentro!! Alguna ayudita por favor!!!, intento abrirlo con uñas y demas, y queva..

Muchas gracias ante todo!!!

----------


## ckyouhaggard

problema solucionado... gracias a todos.... ^^

recomiendo poner un tope a la cuerda, aunque tenga un nudo..por si os pasa como a mí, que luego no veas la que hay que liar para desmontarlo y pponerlo de nuevo

----------


## potele

Buenas, si lo hacéis por la camisa podéis probar a hacerlo sin el botón superior de la camisa desabrochado, en una camisa de color oscuro con los botones del mismo color no se suele ver.

----------

